# Ghost shrimp disapearing?.........



## redcobra (Feb 20, 2005)

Purchased some ghost shrimp (10) the other day and went to check the next morning they were all gone. I have mostly tetras and platys; all small fish and a male betta. I also have two medium size; (3-4 inch) plecos. Are the plecos eating all the ghost shrimp?..........


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

My guess would be your betta. I had one that thought ghost shrimp were very tasty snacks.


----------



## redcobra (Feb 20, 2005)

Really!............ I thought that it would be the plecos. The betta stays on top of the tank mostly because I have a floating plant on top for him to stay in. I have a 55 gal tank. Also the shrimp are larger than the bettas mouth; so how could he eat 10 ghost shrimp?............


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you know what species of pleco you have? I keep Cherry shrimp with my carnivorous plecos and have yet to witness any predation (even on the fry). Although plecos are large, their mouths are not the best for active predation, they tend to eat smaller prey like bloodworms and insect larvae.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

My betta took great joy in hunting them down. He knew the cave was where they were and would wait his chance.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hope it is quieter than listening to him eat snails.
Man, my son's betta sounds like he is breaking glass, and this is with a plexiglass tank


----------



## bullitt (Jan 31, 2008)

do you have the tank fully covered at the top?if not look behind your tank.ghost shrimp will jump out very easy when there is fish in the tank.it has happend to me.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you find your shrimp? My ghost shrimp disappeared for several days when I first added them to my tank, but then they re-appeared later. I wondered if this is what happened to yours, too.

Natalie


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Even small fish like tetras and platys can "team up" on shrimp... Also, if your ghost shrimp were meant to be feeders, they might just have finally given in to having been kept in poor conditions before you got them? Then they for sure would have gone down the fish bellies...


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

i've seen my betta hunt shrimps like an apache hovering on it's target.......very interesting sight.......


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Teach your betta a lesson. Toss a juvie Macrobrachium species in his tank. (kidding.. do not try this)


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Hope it is quieter than listening to him eat snails.
> Man, my son's betta sounds like he is breaking glass, and this is with a plexiglass tank


bettas eat snails? If so im going betta shopping on my day off. (clown loaches are rare at my lfs's for some reason)


----------

